# ماذا يقصد بــ ( مشاورات داخل الثالوث ) ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أثناء بحثى فى تفاسير ( ضع يدك تحت فخذى ) قرأت التفسير لـ ( أنطونيوس فكرى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث يقول فى معرض تفسيره للآية (تك / 24 : 2)*​​ 



> *[FONT="]وهذا يشير لاهتمام الله بخلاصنا وأن هناك [COLOR=red]مشاورات داخل الثالوث [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]بخصوص الإنسان دون أن يعلم الإنسان بل دون أن يسأل الإنسان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]فالله يعطينا ويحبنا ويدبر لنا حتي دون أن نسأل[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]مالذى يقصده بــ *​*[FONT=&quot]( مشاورات داخل الثالوث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكيف يُشير النص الى ذلك – فى حين أن النص يتحدث عن قَسْمْ ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*مشاورات داخل الثالوث تعنى أن هناك حالة من الشركة بين الأقانيم ووحدة فى الأرادة ..

وفى هذا الموضوع يشير لمشاورات لخلاص الأنسان ..

كما كان هناك مشاورة فى خلق الأنسان ..
تك 1 : 26  وَقَالَ اللهُ: نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا .

ومشاورة فى بلبة الألسن فى حادثة برج بابل ..
تك 11 : 7 هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لا يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ.

والمقصود من التفسير هو أتخذ الأمور برمزية للمسيح وخلاص الأنسان ..
نلاحظ هنا ان هناك مشاورات بين إبراهيم وكبير بيته وهناك قسم وتشديد علي أن يتزوج إسحق رفقة، كل هذا ورفقة لا تعلم شيئاً. وهذا يشير لاهتمام الله بخلاصنا وأن هناك مشاورات داخل الثالوث بخصوص الإنسان دون أن يعلم الإنسان بل دون أن يسأل الإنسان فالله يعطينا ويحبنا ويدبر لنا حتي دون أن نسأل. هذه إرادة الأب أن نكون عروساً لإبنه. والروح القدس هو الذي صنع هذا بدءاً بتجسد المسيح حتي الأسرار السبعة ضع يدك تحت فخذي : هو أسلوب القسم وهذا يعني أنه يضع يده تحت علامة العهد مع الله وهي الختان كمن يشهد الكتاب المقدس علي كلامه كعلامة العهد الجديد. والمعني كما أن عهد الله لا يتغير في طبيعته وأن الله لا يتغير ولا يغير في وعوده هكذا يكون من يحلف بهذا الأسلوب ملتزماً بوعوده وإلا خسر بركات الله. وهذه الطريقة للقسم تشير أيضاً أنه قسم بالمتجسد من نسله فكلمة فخذ تترجم صلب بمعني مصدر النسل (تك 26:46) وكأن إبراهيم بروح النبوة وبالإعلانات التي أعلنت له فهم أن المسيح سيأتي من نسله 
فهو هنا يتحدث عن الحدث بالكامل من جهة رمز للمسيح وخلاص للبشرية وليس عن موضوع القسم فقط فهو يكتب تفسير الحدث ككل وبداخله تفسير القسم​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مشاورات داخل الثالوث تعنى أن هناك حالة من الشركة بين الأقانيم ووحدة فى الأرادة ..
> وفى هذا الموضوع يشير لمشاورات لخلاص الأنسان ..
> 
> والمقصود من التفسير هو أتخذ الأمور برمزية للمسيح وخلاص الأنسان ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]فين الرمزية هنا ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واية علاقة المسيح بالنص ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومشاورات مع مين ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*طيب نقول بطريقة تانية ..
مشاورات داخل الثالوث تعنى مشاورات بين الآب والأبن والروح القدس .

______________

الرمزية ..
أن مشاورات أبراهيم مع أليعازر ليختار زوجة لأسحق رمز للمشاورات داخل الثالوث 
لنكون كبشر ( رفقة ) عروس للمسيح (أسحق ) دون أن ندرى أو نطلب .​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*طبعا مع الفارق فى التشبيه لأنه لا توجد علاقة تمثل العلاقة بين الأقانيم ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب نقول بطريقة تانية ..
> مشاورات داخل الثالوث تعنى مشاورات بين الآب والأبن والروح القدس .
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ينصرف الذهن البشرى الى أنعقاد مجلس إدارة إلهى فى الملأ الأعلى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]صعبة الأستيعاب ... ليته سكت ...*​​ 


> *الرمزية ..*
> * أن مشاورات أبراهيم مع أليعازر ليختار زوجة لأسحق رمز للمشاورات داخل الثالوث *
> * لنكون كبشر ( رفقة ) عروس للمسيح (أسحق ) دون أن ندرى أو نطلب .*​


 *[FONT=&quot]كم قرن أستغرقه النص حتى يصل الى هذه الرمزية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...يرسُخ عندى عقيدة فأسحبها على أى نص أريد تفسيره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا تنصرف الى أن أبراهيم يبحث عن زوجة صالحة لأبنه وكفى ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*


ينصرف الذهن البشرى الى أنعقاد مجلس إدارة إلهى فى الملأ الأعلى
صعبة الأستيعاب ... ليته سكت ...

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا أن لم يكن هذا الذهن مؤمنا بطبيعة الله الواحد فى ثالوث كما أعلنها فى الكتاب المقدس ..



كم قرن أستغرقه النص حتى يصل الى هذه الرمزية ؟
بمعنى...يرسُخ عندى عقيدة فأسحبها على أى نص أريد تفسيره
لماذا لا تنصرف الى أن أبراهيم يبحث عن زوجة صالحة لأبنه وكفى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


التفسير الرمزى موجود من القرون الأولى فى المسيحية من عصر الأباء ..
وهو تفسير يعتمد على أن العهد القديم ظل ورموز للعهد الجديد وعمل المسيح الخلاصى ..
وقد قال المسيح نفسه أن يونان مثلا ومكوثه فى بطن الحوت وخروجه حيا بعد ثلاثة أيام 
رمزا لمكوث المسيح فى القبر وقيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام ..
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> هذا أن لم يكن هذا الذهن مؤمنا بطبيعة الله الواحد فى ثالوث كما أعلنها فى الكتاب المقدس ..
> ​*



*[FONT=&quot]أى يُشترط الأيمان بالثالوث أولاً ..*​*[FONT=&quot]ومن ثَم الشرح[/FONT]*​ * 



			التفسير الرمزى موجود من القرون الأولى فى المسيحية من عصر الأباء ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]نعم أعلم هذه ....لكن أليست هناك مبالغات فى الرمزية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصة أبراهيم والقسم والزوجة مجرد تاريخ بالنسبة لى أقرأه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم أفهم كيف ترمز لأيمان الثالوث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على العموم أنت " مشكوراً " شرحت لى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا " مشكوراً " لم أفهم علاقة هذا بذاكَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يقع على عاتقك مهمة أقناعى  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*


أى يُشترط الأيمان بالثالوث أولاً ..ومن ثَم الشرح

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يستطيع أحد أن يحوى الغيرالمحوى ..
من يستطيع أن يحد طبيعة الله ويدركها كى يستطيع شرحها ؟
الله هو الذى يستعلن ذاته لكل شخص على قدر شركته ومحبته معه ..
فالله لا تستطيع أن تعرفه من جهة طبيعته بل من جهة محبته ..





قصة أبراهيم والقسم والزوجة مجرد تاريخ بالنسبة لى أقرأه
ولم أفهم كيف ترمز لأيمان الثالوث

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مشكلة هو بالفعل تاريخ كما قصة يونان تاريخ المسيح نفسه قال أن مكوث يونان فى الحوت
يرمز لمكوثه فى القبر فالذى أراه أنا ظاهريا تاريخ ونص لا يفهم منه سوى المكتوب 
هو بالنسبة للمتمرس فى الحياة الروحية أستعلان عن شيئ مخفى ..
وعلى فكرة هو لم يقل أن هذه الحادثة ترمز للأيمان بالثالوث بل قال أنها ترمز للمشاورات داخل الثالوث ..
فهو يريد أن يصل للقارئ أن خلاص الأنسان شيئ مهم بالنسبة لله حتى وأن لم يسأل عنه الأنسان 
نفسه أو يطلبه من الله ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> 
> لا يستطيع أحد أن يحوى الغيرالمحوى ..
> من يستطيع أن يحد طبيعة الله ويدركها كى يستطيع شرحها ؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة الأديان عبارة عن ( صراع على التوحيد )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التوحيد الخاص بكل ديانة ...مع ان غرض الأديان هو أعلان كلمة الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا بقى باخد  توحيدى الخاص ( الثالوث ) وأقوم راجع بيه 2000 سنة لورا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثال ( لنفس المُفسر ونفس السفر والموضوع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(إصحاح 21) ولادة اسحق رمز المسيح  ( !!!!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(إصحاح 22) تقديم إسحق ذبيحة ورجوعه حياً إعلان عن حمل الصليب ( !!!!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(إصحاح 23) موت سارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسارة تمثل الكنيسة اليهودية التي كان يجب أن تموت وينتهي دورها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل ان يخطب المسيح لنفسه كنيسته ( !!!!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يقوم ييجى واحد زى حالاتى يقولك :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( هو أية علاقة سارة بالموضوع ؟؟؟ هو فيه حد مابيموتش ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشمعنى سارة ؟ ...وموت أبراهيم بيرمز لأية ؟[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT] *



			وعلى فكرة هو لم يقل أن هذه الحادثة ترمز للأيمان بالثالوث بل قال أنها ترمز للمشاورات داخل الثالوث ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*[FONT=&quot]لأ الأيمان دى كانت رداً عليك أنت مش على أبونا أنطونيوس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حصل لبس فى الكتابة فقط [/FONT]*​ * .*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2014)

هو بلا أدنى شك يوجد هناك بعض من المبالغات بتظهر في استخدام الرمز في الكتاب المقدس، واللي تم شرحه عند أنطونيوس فكري وبعض من الآباء المحبين للتأمل ولكن بمبالغة أحياناً بتكون بعيده تماماً عن النص نفسه، لأن الكلام بالطبع ينقصه الكثير، لأن لا يوجد مشاورات في الثالوث القدوس أي في طبيعة الله بالمعنى الفكري البشري، ولكنه بصورة تقريبية علشان بس نحاول نفهم تدبير الخلاص أنه ليس لأقنوم دون آخر بل تدبير الله الثالوث القدوس، ولكن مش بالصيغة البشرية ولا كما قام به إبراهيم في داخل بيته، هو بس لازم نحاول نفهم أن الموضوع بالنسبة للتأمل هو شكل تقريبي تأملي، ومجرد صورة باهته لحقيقة لا ندرك اتساعها، مثل من ينظر لوجهه في مرآة من النحاس المصقول فلا يرى سوى ملامح مشوشة لا تُعطي الصورة كما هي في حقيقتها...

لكن عموماً في النهاية الله يُعلن نفسه ويكشف عن ذاته، وهناك أمور يصعب فهمها كما هي بدون إعلان إلهي، ومع أن الإعلان بيبقى موجود أحياناً عند البعض ومع ذلك لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يُعبِّر عنه كما هو في حقيقته المطلقة، لأن المحدود الزمني مهما ما وصل لدرجة روحية عالية لا يستطيع ان يُعبَّر عن الأزلي الأبدي الفائق لكل طبيعة والذي هو فوق كل منطق عرفه وسيعرفه الإنسان...

طبعاً عن نفسي شخصياً لا أُفضل هذه التأملات، وإخراج رمز من كل حدث وموقف في الكتاب المقدس، طبعاً ما من مانع من التأمل، لكن مع الحذر أننا نخرج عن القصد الإلهي من خلال الموقف الموجود في الإطار اللي اتكتب فيها، يعني المفروض يتشرح الموقف في إطارة، ثم يقال: [ ومن جهة التأمل ممكن يُقال أن هذا مثل كذا وكذا... ]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*يعنى يا أستاذ أيمن نفهم من كلام حضرتك أننا لا نأخذ بالرموز فى التفاسير ؟
أم أننا نأخذها على أنها تأمل ونافعة للتعليم وتبسيط الأيمان ؟
يعنى نقول أن يوسف و أسحق ويونان وغيرهم كثيرين يرمزوا للمسيح فى بعض المواقف 
ولا نقول دى مبالغة ؟​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*


مشكلة الأديان عبارة عن ( صراع على التوحيد )
التوحيد الخاص بكل ديانة ...مع ان غرض الأديان هو أعلان كلمة الله
هنا بقى باخد توحيدى الخاص ( الثالوث ) وأقوم راجع بيه 2000 سنة لورا

أنقر للتوسيع...


بص ياأستاذ عبود أى شخص بيفسر كلمة ربنا لازم هيفسرها على حسب أيمانه ..
يعنى ممكن تلاقى شخص يفسر بيع أولاد يعقوب ليوسف أخوهم كرمزلبيع وخيانة يهوذا للمسيح ..
ممكن تلاقى شخص يقول أن سفينة نوح بترمز للكنيسة أن كل اللى داخلها بيخلص ..
وهكذا كل شخص يتأمل الموقف على ما يوازيه فى حياة المسيح أو المؤمنين لتبسيط الأيمان والعقيدة ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بص ياأستاذ عبود أى شخص بيفسر كلمة ربنا لازم هيفسرها على حسب أيمانه ..
> ​*



*[FONT=&quot]عآآآآآآآبدوه *​*[FONT=&quot]... :flowers: أحنا متفقين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنك بتفسر حسب أيمانك انت ( الصراع التوحيدى الخاص ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أن صاحب الكتاب نفسه ( العهد القديم ) لا يؤمن بأن المسيح هو المسيا المُخلص[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عآآآآآآآبدوه *​*[FONT=&quot]... :flowers: أحنا متفقين*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنك بتفسر حسب أيمانك انت ( الصراع التوحيدى الخاص ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أن صاحب الكتاب نفسه ( العهد القديم ) لا يؤمن بأن المسيح هو المسيا المُخلص[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*مين هو صاحب العهد القديم الذى لا يؤمن بأن المسيح هو المسيا المخلص ؟​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مين هو صاحب العهد القديم الذى لا يؤمن بأن المسيح هو المسيا المخلص ؟​*


*هل يلجأ اليهود الى نفس تفسيرك ؟*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل يلجأ اليهود الى نفس تفسيرك ؟*​



طيب عشان مانخرجش عن الموضوع ممكن تفتح بسؤالك موضوع جديد ..


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يعنى يا أستاذ أيمن نفهم من كلام حضرتك أننا لا نأخذ بالرموز فى التفاسير ؟
> أم أننا نأخذها على أنها تأمل ونافعة للتعليم وتبسيط الأيمان ؟
> يعنى نقول أن يوسف و أسحق ويونان وغيرهم كثيرين يرمزوا للمسيح فى بعض المواقف
> ولا نقول دى مبالغة ؟​*



لأ يا جميل مش تفهم كلامي غلط، شروط الشرح أن تعود للنص في إطاره الصحيح حسب القصد منه من جهة عمل الله، ثم التفسير يأتي بعد ذلك بروح العهد الجديد شرط أن يكون بدون مبالغة بل في الإطار المُشار إليه حسب إعلان الروح، فمش كل تفسير رمزي غلط ولا كل تفسير رمزي صح، الموضوع يحتاج رؤية في وحدة الكتاب المقدس حسب الإعلان الظاهر فيه من جهة شمولية القصد اللي بيُصب فيه، يعني فعلاً اسحق يُشير لابن الحُره، أي للإنسان الجديد المولود من فوق في المسيح يسوع، وإشارة المسيح واضحة فيه في التقدمه كذبيح، وفي نفس الوقت هو صورة الإنسان الجديد المخلوق حسب إعلان الحق في الإنجيل...

الشخصيات عموماً في الكتاب المقدس بتأدي لاتجاهين، الحياة العامة للشخص وما هو معاملات الله للتعليم في البرّ والتقوى، والاتجاه الآخر والأهم القصد الخلاصي من استعلان خطة الله عن طريقهم واستعلان ملامح العهد الجديد في حياتهم الشخصية الذي تَبْرُّز فيها الملامح الإلهية..

وعلى فكره التحذير من المبالغة مش كلامي فلو راجعت المقدمة عن الكتاب المقدس اللي نزلت زمان عن كيفية شرحه على مر التاريخ هاتفهم القصد يا غالي من موضوع المبالغة المفرطة في موضوع الرموز... ومرة تانية مش كل شرح بالرمز غلط وفي نفس الوقت ليس كل شيء يُصبح رمز....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> طيب عشان مانخرجش عن الموضوع ممكن تفتح بسؤالك موضوع جديد ..


*لا مش محتاجة ...أحنا فعلا أنجرفنا بعيد والكلام جاب بعضه
المهم أن لفظة مشاورات ( داخل ) الثالوث
أنت لا ترى بها بأساً وأنت فاهمها 
هل تراها صعبة أم سهلة الأستيعاب  بالنسبة للقارئ المحايد ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

مش عارف يعنى أيه قارئ محايد ..
بس أنا مش شايف فيها مشكلة ..
بس هو ماينفعش نسقط أفهامنا ومصطلحتنا المحدودة على طبيعة الله ..
يمكن أكون أنا مش قادر أوصلك المعنى المقصود .. سامحنى .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مش عارف يعنى أيه قارئ محايد ..
> بس أنا مش شايف فيها مشكلة ..
> .


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى قارئ ( غير مولود على المسيحية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حابب يقرا التفاسير علشان يفهم ...يلاقى مشاروات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولفظة مشاورات تنم عن ( مجلس مُنعقد للتشاور فى أمر ما ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن أنا لستُ أمام توحيد بالمعنى المُتعارف عليه عند الآخرين[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*هو حضرتك متعرفش أن المسيحية تؤمن أن الله واحد مثلث الأقانيم ؟
الآب والأبن والروح القدس ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*المشاورات ليس مقصود بها مع أحد خارج جوهر الله بل بين الأقانيم داخل جوهر الله ..
لأن الأقانيم متمايزة لكنها ليست منفصلة ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هو حضرتك متعرفش أن المسيحية تؤمن أن الله واحد مثلث الأقانيم ؟
> الآب والأبن والروح القدس ..​*


*عارف طبعاً ..!!!!!*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *المشاورات ليس مقصود بها مع أحد خارج جوهر الله بل بين الأقانيم داخل جوهر الله ..
> لأن الأقانيم متمايزة لكنها ليست منفصلة ..​*


*عارف برضه أنه داخل الأقانيم 
والمشاورات داخلية ....سؤالى كيف ؟!
الآب بيتكلم مع الأبن والروح القدس وبيتشاوروا نعمل أية ؟
وألا هو يقصد حاجة تانية ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*كيف !! 
لا أعرف ..

والمشاورة هى التى قصدتها فى مشاركتى الأولى فى الرد عليك ..




كما كان هناك مشاورة فى خلق الأنسان ..
تك 1 : 26 وَقَالَ اللهُ: نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا .

ومشاورة فى بلبة الألسن فى حادثة برج بابل ..
تك 11 : 7 هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لا يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكراً لسعة صدرك
وأرجو انى ما أكونش تقلت عليك 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

:36_3_11:


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2014)

ولو ان كلامي هايبقى خارج الموضوع شوية، بس اليهود من خلال العهد القديم بيؤمنوا أن المسيا هو المُخلِّص، ولازالوا ينتظرونه من وجهة نظرهم لأنهم بيعتبروه لم يأتي بعد، لكن عندهم شروحات كتير بتشرح وتفسر جوانب مختلفة في العهد القديم عن المسيا...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مشاورات داخل الثالوث تعنى أن هناك حالة من الشركة بين الأقانيم ووحدة فى الأرادة ..
> 
> وفى هذا الموضوع يشير لمشاورات لخلاص الأنسان ..
> 
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > *مشاورات داخل الثالوث تعنى أن هناك حالة من الشركة بين الأقانيم ووحدة فى الأرادة ..
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *بس ديه مش مشاورات
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > القرار لما بيخرج فى صيغة جمع " نعمل الأنسان " أو " هلم نبلبل " ..
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > *الل أعرفه فى المشاورات إن بيبقى فيه رأى أول و رأى ثانى و رأى ثالث و و و و
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > ﻷ مش ده المقصود خالص ..
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*طيب يا جماعة أنا أسف عشان ماأقدرتش أوصلكم المقصود من اللفظ حسب فهمى ..
على العموم بعد كلام أ.أيمن معايا أقنعنى أن اللفظ هيبقى معثر ومش مفهوم للبعض ..
وفى تعبير أفضل بالنسبة للأعداد اللى أنا ذكرتها ذى خلق الأنسان وبلبة الألسن وهو ..
" أعلان عمل الثالوث " أذا كان فى الخلق أو التدبير الخلاصى أو غيره ..*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > *و إيه الل يلزمنا ندافع عن تفسير أبونا أنطونيوس؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > أنا مش بدافع عن حد ولكن أنا بالنسبة لى اللفظة مفهومة ..
> ...





عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مشاركة ( جوسبل ) وحذف ردى عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لهى العُثرة بعينها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..!!!
> [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أعتذر عن صراحتى :flowers:
> [/FONT]*​





عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]حذف *​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > ​ *[FONT=&quot]لهى العُثرة بعينها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..!!!
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]حذف *​*[FONT=&quot]مشاركة ( جوسبل ) وحذف ردى عليها*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > ​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > *لهى العُثرة بعينها ..!!!*​​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > إسمح لي أستاذ عبود بأن اغالطك القول.
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ليه يا أستاذ عبود عثرة ..
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > *ومن منا لا يُخطئ يا جميل ( على رأى أيمن )*:t33:
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > حضرتك بنفسك أستنكرت بعض التشبيهات فى رد أختنا جوسبل وقلت حاشا أن ربنا يكون كدة .
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنا أيضاً أشكر عبد يسوع *
> *الغلط يتم تصحيحه بالرد ...التصحيح ...وليس الحذف*
> *كيف لى أن أعرف الخطأ من الصواب ؟!!!!!*
> *وقد قلت أنها عُثرة ...وهذا حق على الأقل عندى *​




اوافقك على أن الغلط يتم تصحيحه بالرد ولكن عندما يصدر عن صاحب السؤال. أما الغلط في الأجوبة فيتم حذفه لكي لا يتحول مسار الموضوع.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> اوافقك على أن الغلط يتم تصحيحه بالرد ولكن عندما يصدر عن *صاحب السؤال*. أما الغلط في الأجوبة فيتم حذفه لكي لا يتحول مسار الموضوع.


*هو أية الفرق بين صاحب السؤال والقارئ ؟
حتى الزوار الذين قرأوا التعليقات ورجعوا سيجدونها وقد حُذفت 
دون أى تصحيح
الموضوع مش لابس طاقية الأخفا ...الناس بتقرا
ودة سبب ضيقى من الأساس ...لأنى كنت منتظر جوسبل لعل وعسى عندها توضيح 
الحوار الهادئ هو الحل .... دة رأييى طبعا
ولا أفرضه على أحد ولا أتدخل فى الأدارة 


*​


----------



## aymonded (27 سبتمبر 2014)

يا إخوتي مش حد يتضايق من موضوع حذف الرد، والموضوع مش مسألة عثرة كمان، الموضوع بخص الدقة في التعليم، وبخاصة لو وضع لفظة لاهوتية، لأنها لازم تدل على مفهوم سليم ولا يكون هناك مجال لفهم أشياء قد تبعدنا عن الرؤية الصحيحة لله كما أعلن عن ذاته، لأننا لا نعرف الله من خلال مجرد أفكار وكلمات وألفاظ، بل بإعلان ونحت ألفاظ تتناسب مع الإعلان الإلهي وهذا لمن له موهبة التعليم من الله، فمش كل واحد يقدر يكتب بتدقيق وألفاظ واضحة تعبر عن الله حسب قصده، وهذا ليس انتقاصاً لأحد، لأن ممكن  يكون هناك شخص ما يحيا مع الله بعمق وملئ يفوق من يتكلم ويكتب تعليم، فالموضوع يخص المواهب مش مين بيفهم اكتر ولا مين اللي عنده فكر أعمق، المهم يكون واخد موهبة التعليم من الله...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

رجعنا للفلسفه تاني و الكلام كبير..الخلاصه ان تعليمي غلط...

يالا بيس...


----------



## aymonded (27 سبتمبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> رجعنا للفلسفه تاني و الكلام كبير..الخلاصه ان تعليمي غلط...
> 
> يالا بيس...



سلام لشخصك الحلو، الكلام مش كبير ولا حاجة ومش قلت ولا هاقول أن تعليمك غلط، الموضوع مش كده خالص، الموضوع موضوع أن لكل واحد واخد موهبة من الله، ممكن تكون حياتك مع لاله أعمق وافضل من واحد عنده دقة في التعليم من جهة تحديد الألفاظ، لأن مش كل لفظة تقدر تعبر صح عن القصد، فبلاش ندخل في موضوع مين صح ومين غلط خالص، لأن فعلاً مش ده المقصود، فسامحيني يا أختي ان وصل لك الكلام خطأ، أقبلي شديد اعتذاري وأسفي...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

انتا ابويا الغالي اخ ايموندد و حضرتك عارف بس يا رييييييييييييييت بدل الردود الفصحي العقدة اوي دي تشرح لي ايه العقيده الصح علي الخاص لاني حقيقي باتديت اشك في نفسي خالص....

يالا صلواتي لاجلك

سلام


----------



## aymonded (27 سبتمبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انتا ابويا الغالي اخ ايموندد و حضرتك عارف بس يا رييييييييييييييت بدل الردود الفصحي العقدة اوي دي تشرح لي ايه العقيده الصح علي الخاص لاني حقيقي باتديت اشك في نفسي خالص....
> 
> يالا صلواتي لاجلك
> 
> سلام



لا تشكي في نفسك خالص، الموضوع مش مستدعي ده كله نهائي، وصدقيني فيه ناس اعرفهم حياتهم عميقة جداً ولهم عمق عميق وخبرة عظيمة في العلاقة مع الله، لكن ليس عندهم موهبة التعليم وليس لهم القدرة على التعبير اللاهوتي الدقيق، لكن حياتهم فاقت كل تقوى قد نجدها عند الذين عندهم موهبة التعليم، فالتعليم مهم لبناء النفس وضبط التأمل وحياة الكنيسة، ولكن ليس كل من يعرف الله معلم، لأنه أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسل، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض معلمين، والبعض واعظين، والبعض مبشرين.. الخ، ولكن لم يعطي الكل كل شيء لأجل أن تبنى الكنيسة جسد واحد ونظل أعضاء لبعضنا البعض نحتاج لبعضنا، ونخدم بعض، وننمو معاً، ونحيا في شركة مقدسة كأعضاء لبعضنا البعض...


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى قارئ ( غير مولود على المسيحية )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]حابب يقرا التفاسير علشان يفهم ...يلاقى مشاروات*​​
> 
> ...


 
*أخ / عبود *

*عجبني تعبير مجلس إدارة منعقد للتشاور *

*إن هذا المجلس ... هو مجلس الله *

*وإرادة هذا المجلس المُنعقد إرادة موحدة في الإدارة *

*والتشاور ليس لتفضيل إرادة عن  ُأخرى بل لإصدار قرار لوحدة المشيئة *

*فالمجالس البشرية تتشاور على طرق وتوجهات مختلفة لتحقيق أمر معين *

*لكن في المجلس الإلهي هناك إتفاق على التوجهات والأهداف *

*هل تعلم أن هذا المجلس الإلهي منعقد بإستمرار دون توقف *

*لحفظ المؤمنين على الأرض ومساندتهم في عمل مشيئة الله *

*وتجهيز بيت الآب لاستقبال المؤمنين ليتم الفرح الأبدي لهم *

يوحنا 17 : 13 
أما الآن فإني آتي إليك. 
*وأتكلم* بهذا في العالم *ليكون لهم فرحي* كاملا فيهم. 
يوحنا 14 :2 ، 3 
فِي *بَيْتِ أَبِي* مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. 
أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً
وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا آتي أيضا وآخذكم إلي حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضا
​
*فالابن له المجد يتكلم مع الآب في يوحنا 17 عن ما يفعله من أجل المؤمنين *

*فالمؤمنين موضوح حديث الابن مع الآب *
*ومشغولية الآب والابن هي المؤمنين *
يوحنا 17 : 23 
أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد 
وليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني *وأحببتهم كما أحببتني*. 
​*مقياس محبة المسيح لنا ... كما أحب الآب الابن *


*الآب يعمل ليكون المؤمنين مشابهين صورة الابن *
 رومية 8 : 29 
لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا *مشابهين* صورة ابنه 
ليكون هو بكرا بين *إخوة كثيرين*. 
​*أنظر ما هو مقياس جودة المؤمنين أولاد الله ( يكونون * *مثله* ) *مثل المسيح* 
يوحنا الأولى 3 : 2 
أيها الأحباء، الآن *نحن أولاد* الله، 
ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون. 
ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أظهر *نكون* *مثله* 
لأننا سنراه كما هو. ​ 
*إن هذه الأعمال الرائعة تحدث في المجلس الإلهي المنعقد دائما *

.
[/FONT]


----------

